# ASK DBSTALK: Was quoted $1,149 by my retailer becuase I need a new Switch?



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I called my local Dish retailer to get the facts on adding the 921 as my 3rd box.

I ready have a 501 and a 4700 with the old legacy twin lnbs with two SW21s.

They said the price would be $1,1,49

Is this becuase they want to charge me $149 for a SW64, or was there some kind of Missunderstation.

I thought the 921 was $999 for existing customers.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

The $999 does not include a SW 64 switch. If I remember correctly, from when I installed my SW 64, that's about the correct price.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

That's about right for the price, but with the number of people going to dishpro you may want to check out ebay for a used one.


----------



## fr8flyr (May 4, 2003)

Scott,
I would stay away from the SW64 switch if you don’t require 3 Sat inputs. I had 2 64 switches die over the past 3 years and finally gave up and got an SW44 switch. This switch has 4 outputs but only 2 inputs and has worked great for the past year. I just upgraded to the SuperDish and all DishPro switches. If you are interested in the 44 switch send me an e-mail.

Earl


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

fr8flyr said:


> Scott,
> I would stay away from the SW64 switch if you don't require 3 Sat inputs. I had 2 64 switches die over the past 3 years and finally gave up and got an SW44 switch. This switch has 4 outputs but only 2 inputs and has worked great for the past year. I just upgraded to the SuperDish and all DishPro switches. If you are interested in the 44 switch send me an e-mail.
> 
> Earl


On the other hand, my sw64 has been working fine for over 4 years now.

Ken


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

My SW64 switch also worked just fine and almost 2 years before I switched out to dishpro.

Moving thread to the General Dish DVR forum, as this isn't a question about the operation of the 921.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

ouch 

This extra $149 price to get a 921 seems high when I can switch to Direct TV, get a new Super DIsh(there 3 way LNB) and a 4 way Switch for free AND the HD Tivo For $899 (price for existing customers ) and maybe $799 FOR NEW customers.

Dish sure does make things hard.

Maybe talking to a retention specialist at Dish may help?


----------



## TON (Jan 8, 2004)

Also don't forget, that an sw64 won't work with a twin, they'll have to replace that with two duals, I bet they where charging you 149 for a Quad


----------



## Larry (Aug 1, 2003)

When I added my 811, it was my 5th receiver. So the installer added a second SW64 at no cost to me. He said when extra equipment is necessary (like second dish, etc.), E* picks up the cost. I don't know if that's really the policy, but I do have a second SW64.


----------



## samo (Nov 9, 2002)

> This extra $149 price to get a 921 seems high when I can switch to Direct TV, get a new Super DIsh(there 3 way LNB) and a 4 way Switch for free AND the HD Tivo For $899 (price for existing customers ) and maybe $799 FOR NEW customers.


If you are able to get HD TiVo today, it does not suprise me that you can get it for $799. Wouldn't surprise me even if you told as that it was free. Things happen in Neverland. But for rest of us HD TiVo will not be released till March the earliest and we will have to pay $999 for it (or DTV are bunch of liers).


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

SW64s are unrreliable. IF someone has had one for four years theya re lucky. I had four die in teo years and DISH finally gave me a cascaded SW21 solution.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Confirmed. Both vaule electronics and Good Buys are taking pre orders on the HD Tivo for $899 (w $100 deposit). They include a price guarantee.

Shipping March 16-26th confirmed.

Free Switch and 3 way Dish confirmed for new customers.

The $799 has not been confirmed yet. Working on that.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I've had mine for several years, no problems. The SW 64 is even mounted outside (in a water tight case), but it hits 100 in the summer and well below zero in the winter here. I have the power injector hooked up to a UPS, grounded at every step and watertight compression connectors. No problems at all. Still Dish Pro is forward thinking.


----------



## waja (Jan 20, 2004)

Argo said:


> When I added my 811, it was my 5th receiver. So the installer added a second SW64 at no cost to me. He said when extra equipment is necessary (like second dish, etc.), E* picks up the cost. I don't know if that's really the policy, but I do have a second SW64.


So, I'm not the only one who did this  When I ordered my 811, I orginally told the rep to do a replacement since I didn't want to purchase a second SW64 at the time. This rep then forwarded me to a second rep that wanted to confirm the order. The second rep told me that the installation of the 811 included all cable, connectors and switches. Cool, I changed my order for the 811 to be an addition and got the second SW64 at no cost. Now I am ready for the 921.

Rick


----------



## Forceten (Jan 31, 2004)

my sw64 switch is 2 1/2 years old I think now. Mounted outside with no special water tight box or anything. Just mounted to the side of my house.

So far no problems at all with it. And its 2 degrees out right now. Gets nice and hot 100 degrees in the summer at times too.

I must be another lucky one with the 64 switch.


----------

